# My tuti again ( Foldless cutie)



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

New pix of my tuti... 
























I have a video clip of his dance but dont know how to post it on here?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

Absolutely adorable kitten and beautiful pics. :thumbup:


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Just adore them, love the pictures just so well done!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He is a stunning boy. Very cute.


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

tuti2290 said:


> New pix of my tuti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is your cat wearing a t'shirt!?


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

What a cutie!! Lovely pics xx


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

The top pic is really lovely


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

what a little cutie aww <3333 x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's so sweet! He has such an adorable little face! And I love his little fleece jacket. I think Mai Tai would like one of those - she always wants to be in the warmest place!
The top picture is my favourite.:001_wub:
Not sure about posting videos - maybe put it on UTube and post it from there?


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

OMG!! Tuti is Gorgeous!! I love him, and want him!! (his little fleece is sooo cute)


----------



## tuti2290 (Jan 17, 2009)

more..........!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Angelic.......:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAAwwww my word WOW ! he is gorgeous that second piccy is fab :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## xlaurapx (Dec 17, 2008)

awww she is absolutly georgeous... where did you get the little fleece from its so cute.


----------

